# AFP - National Police Checks



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I have applied for Skilled Migrant, subclass 175. I am asked for several documents and info by my case officer. I need more information about national police cheks, as that is one of the additional things required. I am currently in India.

1. Previous Residential Address.
Is that previous residential address in Australia or India?

2. Mailing Address for Police Certificate.
Can I provide Indian address here? Will police certificate be mailed to India?

3. AU$43 money order.
Has any one obtained a money order in AUD in India? How?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Diptesh


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont understand.. what australia address, what mailing address and what money order? were you in Australia and want to get police clearance from AU consulate/high commission?

Because the procedure of applying for PCC from India is very simple, go to the passport office with your passport, if your police verification was done in recent past and you stay in same address as that on your passport you get the passport the same day, if not they give you the passport back and then get the police verification done, once done they update status online, you go, give your passport, they stamp and give it back the same day


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Skilled Migrant, subclass 175. I am asked for several documents and info by my case officer. I need more information about national police cheks, as that is one of the additional things required. I am currently in India.
> 
> ...


AFP clearance certificate is required only if you have lived in Australia for at least 12 months in any other visa's.


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> I dont understand.. what australia address, what mailing address and what money order? were you in Australia and want to get police clearance from AU consulate/high commission? ...


Yes, This is about Australian police check and it is required if one has stayed in Australia for 12 or more months in last 10 years.



Achilles said:


> AFP clearance certificate is required only if you have lived in Australia for at least 12 months in any other visa's.


As I have been to Australia in 2005 and stayed there for two years, CO has asked for NPC. I am confused about three points to be filled in the application form (application form available on afp.gov.au website, but I can't post the url at the moment)


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> Yes, This is about Australian police check and it is required if one has stayed in Australia for 12 or more months in last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> As I have been to Australia in 2005 and stayed there for two years, CO has asked for NPC. I am confused about three points to be filled in the application form (application form available on afp.gov.au website, but I can't post the url at the moment)


You need to give the address of places where you stayed in Australia during that 2 years. AFP sometimes will need to seek information from local police where you lived...


----------



## NationalCrimeCheck (Oct 18, 2011)

*Obtaining a Police Check*

Hi all

I noticed this thread had some useful information in relation to obtaining a police check.

I wanted to provide some additional information for the thread that you all might find useful.

There are organisations such as ours (National Crime Check) that are accredited by the Attorney General’s department in Canberra that utilises the National Police Checking Services so there is the highest level of credibility and integrity. The major benefits are:

1.	Turn-around time – most clear police checks are processes within 1-2 business days
2.	Cost – each police check only costs $44 GST inclusive
3.	Simplicity – our processes require candidates to present 100 points of original proof of identity when they wish to obtain a police check.

As a CrimTrac accredited agency, our National Criminal History checks are thoroughly accredited and nationally accepted.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> Yes, This is about Australian police check and it is required if one has stayed in Australia for 12 or more months in last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> As I have been to Australia in 2005 and stayed there for two years, CO has asked for NPC. I am confused about three points to be filled in the application form (application form available on afp.gov.au website, but I can't post the url at the moment)


I had the similar doubt and i had mailed them. The reply was very clear, only fill the current address of where you are residing (India / any other country that you are currently in).

Leave the previous address blank.

AFP will check the records will your name and DOB in their system. They will issue the certificate based on the matching information. This has nothing to do with your Australian address.

Cheers, Good Luck.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

I applied for AFP Clearance certificate a couple of weeks ago and there is no way I can track the application. I know I have to wait for 15 working days, but I will be happy if I know the application has reached them. Can I raise a query through their website or should I wait for another week before calling them? Any suggestions.... I live in Perth.


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> I had the similar doubt and i had mailed them. The reply was very clear, only fill the current address of where you are residing (India / any other country that you are currently in).
> 
> Leave the previous address blank.
> 
> ...


Thanks MaddyOZ. Do you remember, how long it took for you to get the certificate? I have provided Australian (a friend's) address, so mail transit should not be very long.



Achilles said:


> I applied for AFP Clearance certificate a couple of weeks ago and there is no way I can track the application. I know I have to wait for 15 working days, but I will be happy if I know the application has reached them. Can I raise a query through their website or should I wait for another week before calling them? Any suggestions.... I live in Perth.


I am also looking for a way to check the status. I am currently looking at my post status. It is not delivered yet. Let me know if you find out about tracking the app meanwhile.

Thanks.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> Thanks MaddyOZ. Do you remember, how long it took for you to get the certificate? I have provided Australian (a friend's) address, so mail transit should not be very long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the person in the criminal records department is very kind and he keeps me informed of my application status. I received the certificate last week only to get disappointed. my last name was misspelled and I had to report the error. Another certificate is on the way. 

Raise a request in the following page

https://forms.afp.gov.au/email_forms/criminal_records


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Well, the person in the criminal records department is very kind and he keeps me informed of my application status. I received the certificate last week only to get disappointed. my last name was misspelled and I had to report the error. Another certificate is on the way.
> 
> Raise a request in the following page
> 
> https://forms.afp.gov.au/email_forms/criminal_records


How many days in total it took for you to receive the certificate in hand? 

Cheers.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> How many days in total it took for you to receive the certificate in hand?
> 
> Cheers.


For my wife it took 8 working days and for me three weeks as my first certificate was defected


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Achilles said:


> For my wife it took 8 working days and for me three weeks as my first certificate was defected


Okay...this includes the postal time as well?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Okay...this includes the postal time as well?


yes.. it does.. are u getting it posted to an address in australia or to HK?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Achilles said:


> yes.. it does.. are u getting it posted to an address in australia or to HK?


To the HK address....so I hope it should come in 15 days max?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> To the HK address....so I hope it should come in 15 days max?


I think yeah..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I think yeah..


They have confirmed that the certificate was posted on Nov 3rd from ACT. So if its via normal post then it will take 7 to 10 days i guess to reach the overseas address.

Guess, Probably before this weekend I should get it.


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

I have received my National Police Check certificate.

Posted from India on 23rd Oct, Reached AFP mail box on 1st Nov, Processed on 2nd Nov, mailed back on 3rd Nov (within Australia, to a friend's place), received on 7 Nov.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> They have confirmed that the certificate was posted on Nov 3rd from ACT. So if its via normal post then it will take 7 to 10 days i guess to reach the overseas address.
> 
> Guess, Probably before this weekend I should get it.


I have got the AAFP NPC Certificate today 

Cheers.


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> I have got the AAFP NPC Certificate today
> 
> Cheers.


Wow, that's quick. So I think it takes only couple of days extra to reach overseas.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> Wow, that's quick. So I think it takes only couple of days extra to reach overseas.


Ya... Nov3rd posted and 9th I have it in my letter box. Pretty quick. 

Cheers.


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Ya... Nov3rd posted and 9th I have it in my letter box. Pretty quick.
> 
> Cheers.


hi MaddyOZ, how did you send money order? please advice.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

nana046 said:


> hi MaddyOZ, how did you send money order? please advice.


I have taken a international draft for 43 AUD. 

It should be payable in Australia Bank (ANZ, NAB, CITI, WESTPAC etc)


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

nana046 said:


> hi MaddyOZ, how did you send money order? please advice.


You may go to ICICI, HDFC (or any) bank. They will ask for proof of need (i.e. print out from AFP website, which says Fees $ 43.) Carry a cheque book (HDFC asks for it, some other bank may ask), photo id. You should get DD in couple of days (generally on next working day).


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> I have taken a international draft for 43 AUD.
> 
> It should be payable in Australia Bank (ANZ, NAB, CITI, WESTPAC etc)


I am sorry MaddyOZ asking many questions.

with the application form, what are the documents you have sent?

As per the AFP, for passport should we Notarized or with out Notarized???

anything else required.?

A copy of an Australian driver's licence, or another form of acceptable identification (passport, full birth certificate, marriage certificate) must accompany the application. You must provide a certified copy of any non-photographic identification you supply as part of your application.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

nana046 said:


> I am sorry MaddyOZ asking many questions.
> 
> with the application form, what are the documents you have sent?
> 
> ...


Just the filled in and signed application from with a normal photo copy of your first and last page would do. No need of any notarization.

Good Luck.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Just the filled in and signed application from with a normal photo copy of your first and last page would do. No need of any notarization.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much..


----------



## raj.sny (Oct 31, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Just the filled in and signed application from with a normal photo copy of your first and last page would do. No need of any notarization.


Oops, i havn't attached the last page of passport, hav sent only the first page(certified copy). I applied for AFP check 2days before..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

raj.sny said:


> Oops, i havn't attached the last page of passport, hav sent only the first page(certified copy). I applied for AFP check 2days before..


Photo identity page is mandatory. If you have sent that, then you should be good.

Last page is for the address purpose only. If its different than your current communication address, then its not required.

Cheers.


----------



## raj.sny (Oct 31, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Photo identity page is mandatory. If you have sent that, then you should be good.
> 
> Last page is for the address purpose only. If its different than your current communication address, then its not required.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks MaddyOZ. Yes,the last page address is different than current communication address..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

raj.sny said:


> Thanks MaddyOZ. Yes,the last page address is different than current communication address..


Good Luck. If you are in India then expect your certificate to be received in 20days approximately from the date you have sent it.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Visa granted .... :clap2:     :clap2: 

lane:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations diptesh


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> Visa granted .... :clap2:     :clap2:
> 
> lane:


Heartiest Congrats Mate...

Wish you Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## shripadrao (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone, Need your opinion on AFP.

I have applied on April 18 via my agent in Aus (I am from India). They have acknowledged the receipt of my appln on April 24. Need to know your opinion on two things-
1. Whats the turnaround time for receiving AFP clearance?
2. Once AFP is submitted to CO how long does it take for PR Grant? All other document requirements have been met.

Thank you.


----------



## shripadrao (Mar 26, 2012)

mail2diptesh said:


> Visa granted .... :clap2:     :clap2:
> 
> lane:


Hi Diptesh
Need your opinion on AFP.

I have applied on April 18 via my agent in Aus (I am from India). They have acknowledged the receipt of my appln on April 24. Need to know your opinion on two things-
1. Whats the turnaround time for receiving AFP clearance?
2. Once AFP is submitted to CO how long does it take for PR Grant? All other document requirements have been met.

Thank you.


----------

